# What is wrong with people?



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/07/14/family-slain-jersey-city-cop-very-proud-to-be-a-police-officer/



> Campbell’s widow, Angelique Campbell, joined family members at the memorial outside her home.





> “I’m not saying what he did was right — or what they claim he did was right,” she told CBS 2′s Diane Macedo. “What I’m saying is he was my husband and he was a human being.”





> According to Fulop, Campbell approached a witness and apologized for his conduct, then said to watch the news later because he was “going to be famous.”
> 
> Campbell then waited for officers to arrive and shot Santiago with what police believe was the guard’s weapon, authorities said. Campbell shot the officer before he even had a chance to get out of his car, investigators said.



Above is the just of the story. Dude he killed was a rookie cop. I don't get these stories, and furthermore, I don't get why anyone would create a memorial in this animal's honor.


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)

> In a separate interview, Angelique Campbell told News 12 New Jersey she is sorry for Santiago’s family but that her husband should have killed more officers if they were planning to kill him.




i agree, publicly memorializing this guy is stupid. the above quote by his wife is freaking absurd.


----------



## Supe (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd have a memorial, too. It would involve turning that POS face down in his grave, and honoring the officer that he killed.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2014)

Fucked up, they should take his entire family of the streets to make sure they don't do any mor damage to society


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Fucked up, they should take his entire family of the streets to make sure they don't do any mor damage to society


How very Stalinesque.
Edit:

Not to say that what happened should have happened. As for why the memorial - there are some areas of the country where the police are more corrupt, and the good cops are less trusted as a result. It's very possible that the neighborhood is convinced that the official story is a lie being told to cover up Campbell's murder (or the purging of an honest cop from a dishonest PD)

I've heard that Campbell was shot and left bleeding on the ground for hours before medical aid was given. Could be vengeance, could be silencing a witness, could be securing a crime scene to make sure nobody would attack the next response group.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree with him (RG). This guy was bad news. He was looking for trouble, and his wife is a complete dirt bag too for her comments. However, I will refrain from saying anything further to avoid a racial conflict.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I agree with him (RG). This guy was bad news. He was looking for trouble, and his wife is a complete dirt bag too for her comments. However, I will refrain from saying anything further to avoid a racial conflict.


Why would race even come into it? Is guilt by association a thing we do now? If not, what would be the (legal) justification for arresting the family?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

Some cities in America are so far gone crime wise they could use a little Stalin!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

I am going to choose to not further this any more, but trust me there are definitely racial tensions that exist in inner cities with communities and cops. The comments of the wife further support this.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Some cities in America are so far gone crime wise they could use a little Stalin!


Does no work for you?

We already have a police state. We should be working to eliminate that, not strengthening it to eliminate crime.

@NJMike: It's likely to be partially about race for them. When cops are corrupt, they go after minorities because they're frequently too afraid to complain. Every visible minority has a (sometimes healthy) fear of the police, regardless of criminal status. That encourages some to turn to crime.

/More of my friends have been harassed by cops than helped.

//One was arrested on prostitution charges while chatting with a friend

///She's a lawyer, so the charges were only metaphorically accurate.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

wow so you side with the cop killer here (note the cop doesnt appear to be a white boy).. maybe this forum isnt for you...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> wow so you side with the cop killer here (note the cop doesnt appear to be a white boy).. maybe this forum isnt for you...


yeah, I'm pretty sure that dirty cops had much to do with this. In fact, in these inner cities, there is a sense of self imposed oppression that the man is keeping them down.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> wow so you side with the cop killer here (note the cop doesnt appear to be a white boy).. maybe this forum isnt for you...


No, I'm not. I'm pointing out that throwing his family and friends into a gulag because they don't immediately believe the police might be overkill.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > wow so you side with the cop killer here (note the cop doesnt appear to be a white boy).. maybe this forum isnt for you...
> ...





> In a separate interview, Angelique Campbell told News 12 New Jersey she is sorry for Santiago’s family but that her husband should have killed more officers if they were planning to kill him.



But this was ok to say????? Uh, NOPE.


----------



## cement (Jul 15, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Fucked up, they should take his entire family of the streets to make sure they don't do any mor damage to society
> ...


you should have these fellow humans move in with you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

a bunch of savage animals.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Exception Collection said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Not in the least. (I had not read this article; I read a different one, which did not include that quote.)

(Of course, the way the article paraphrases it is intended to make people mad. It's possible she said something closer to "I don't believe that this happened as described, because if it had he would've taken more with him." - similar concept, different sentiment.)


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

His mom and the rest of her kids are all good candidates for late term abortions...very late term......


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Exception Collection said:
> ...


Funny. Being that I live in the area I have access to more of the local media. The manner in which it was written in the linked article above seems to be the manner in which others are doing so. maybe the corruption of the police is somehow also linked to local media.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

Memorial is gone.

http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/memorial-for-man-who-killed-new-jersey-cop-removed

Good.

If you ambush and kill someone who is hired to keep the peace, you should not be memorialized. Piece of shit.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Very sad. He should have just done himself in and left the police out of it. What a coward.


----------



## cement (Jul 15, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Some cities in America are so far gone crime wise they could use a little Stalin!
> ...


trolls got friends?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Memorial is gone.
> 
> http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/memorial-for-man-who-killed-new-jersey-cop-removed
> 
> ...


Yes, very good. Cops have tough job I lost two friends this year because some sorry sack of shit shot them in the back.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

oh, and then there's this....

http://newjersey.news12.com/news/new-york-post-bloods-gang-threatens-to-kill-more-cops-after-jersey-city-officer-murder-1.8815519



> Jersey City Mayor Steven Fulop told News 12 New Jersey this morning that a threat to kill more of the city’s police officers that was circulated on social media is unsubstantiated.
> 
> The threat claimed that Bloods street gang members were going to kill more police officers after a man was shot dead by police after authorities say he murdered a Jersey City police officer.


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> Not in the least. (I had not read this article; I read a different one, which did not include that quote.)
> (Of course, the way the article paraphrases it is intended to make people mad. It's possible she said something closer to "I don't believe that this happened as described, because if it had he would've taken more with him." - similar concept, different sentiment.)


Try reading the article and then commenting.

I'm going to say it's okay to be sad and to have a funeral and all that, but a public memorial where you brought on the death yourself is not okay. I can't shake the line about the police officer's mom having to identify her son's body.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2014)

All this talk of corruption brings to mind the 90's. I'm not saying that those cops weren't corrupt, but what happened when they didn't respond to calls during the riots? The riots got worse... so maybe corrupt cops are better than no cops? Just saying, anytime someone rises up and starts touting "corruption" Two images pop into my head... Rodney King's beating video and Reginald Denny's beating... and I tend to compare the situation to what happened then...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

Sometimes the issue isn't necessarily on the cop's end (good cop vs bad cop), but rather the stigma the localized society has towards the cops. Too many people inherently see the cops as the enemy, not because the cops are actually bad, but because they are an authority figure who will get them in trouble (like a parent). When that stigma grows within the society (especially in the inner cities) and is passed down from generation to generation, the hatred grows to the point of a genuinely bad "rivalry". This rivalry however, is typically one sided. The cops don't hate the people they help protect, but the people hate their protectors and will use any and all possible slights against them or their friends as fuel to the fire. They see the arrest of one of their friends as an "attack" on their community, not as the officer enforcing a violated law.

I had a good friend come over to talk with my cubscout den several months ago about this very topic. He is a deputy with the county sheriff's office and has been with the force for 20+ years. He says the biggest issue he faces regardless of the area he has worked (rural communities, suburbs, urban, highway) is the fact that so many people fear and/or hate the police. When this fear and hatred is passed onto our children, who do you think our kids will turn to during a moment of crisis? Do you think they will call 911, no. They will continue to hate the cops because the cops weren't there (despite not being called), they will hate the cops for arresting them because they took matters into their own hands, and the hatred within the community will continue to grow. And the cops did nothing wrong.

Another contributing factor in this, if the cops are given a reason to watch you, they will watch you. As a construction inspector, if I see a crew that has quality problems, I will watch them a little more closely. I will continue to watch them until they can prove their issues are resolved. The cops are no different. High crime = more patrols. This is why people with rap-sheets are the first people the cops look at when a crime is committed.

Just some other points to consider...


----------

